# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Koi Import Dijual

## JK Koi Centre

Hallo Pecinta & Penghobi Koi...

Koi Import Dijual...
Untuk info dan konfirmasi harga, jangan ragu-ragu hubungi kami yaaa...

 HP: +62 812 1389 9126  |  Pin BB: 2664F399  |  Email: [email protected]


*Dijual: Otsuka Tancho-Kin Showa. Female. 48 Cm. 2 Year  


**
Dijual: Otsuka Bekko. Female. 64 Cm. 4 Year.*



*Dijual: Otsuka Asagi. Female. 60 Cm. 3 Years.


*
*Dijual: Otsuka Kinginrin Shiro-Utsurimono. Female. 62 Cm. 3 Years.


*
*Dijual: Otsuka Shusui. Female. 53 Cm. 3 Years

*

*Dijual: Otsuka Goshiki. Female. 44 Cm, 2 Years*



*Dijual: Maruyama Sanke. Female. 64 Cm. 3 Years.*



*Dijual: Maruyama Sanke. Female. 60 Cm Female. 3 Years. 


**
**Dijual: Maruyama Kohaku. Female. 65 Cm 3 Year. 


*
*Dijual: Marudo Showa. Female. 63 Cm, 3 Year. 


*
*Dijual: Otsuka Ochiba. Female. 54 Cm, 3 Year


*
*Dijual: Otsuka Kinginrin-Ochiba Female, 64 Cm, 3 Years. 


*
*Dijual: Otsuka Goshiki-Showa. Female. 65 Cm,  4 Years


*
*Dijual: Isa Showa. Female. 54 Cm, 2 Years.


*
*Dijual: Hirasawa Kinginrin-Sanke, Female, 63 Cm, 3 Years.*

----------


## Ochiba635

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yohanes_86

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ochiba635

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eddy dots

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dbwidjaja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ochiba635

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jhnsone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Tolong PM om yg masih avialable.
Tks

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3nry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## J.S

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Orion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## billy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## riswandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Van Der Pit

Pm Om... Tq

----------


## JK Koi Centre

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hariadihs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andiokta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ramto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agus hg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## idul

pm ya om, Ochiba, Kohaku, Goshiki

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waingapu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nugrohokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Thundiez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agus hg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Petruk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Hendri Effendi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

PM ya ikan yang masih ada, tq.

----------


## Edwinpranata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wellysurya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fikri262

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jojoman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nathasha

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

minta pm harga om, terima kasih

----------


## fjr_bgt

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## azumamano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jhnsone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nathasha

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## riswandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mulyadi iching

Om pm sanke dan showanya . Makasi

----------


## apel3553987

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jhnsone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyukoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyukoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## skyline_15_14

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> *Om JK Koi Centre, tolong dong PM ........ harga2 ini.*


om epoe asagi emang yahud nih, tapi ane belum di pm sama jk mungkin udah laku

----------

